# Shock Pro Hub Conversion



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

I recently purchased a Case IH DCX101 which is a 10ft discbine made by New Holland. My question is should I convert the turtle hubs over to the Shock Pro hubs that New Holland makes? Is it worth it? I have seen some on eBay for $42 per hub, while from New Holland they are $125 each. Is there a difference? Any advise from someone who has converted them over would be appriciated. Also, any advice from those who already have the Shock Pro hubs would be appriciated.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

If you have any kind of risk with obstructions they're well worth it. If your ground is clean and flat and nobodys throwing junk in they're kinda pointless. The ebay price is probably for 1 while the NH price is for 2 discs. Is the ebay one a retrofit or repair kit? I have them available for $61.50 for one disc.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The difference in price is the 42.00 is for a replacement hub and hardware only, while the higher price is for a kit to do two discs. The retro fit kit includes the hubs, hardware and a new top cover for the disc and a couple of other parts which the hub kit does not have in it. The top cover needs to be taller than the original. Also, you do not do the module with the drive shaft.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

we have run the regular hubs on our 10' new holland 1411 for ten years and had no problem. i would never not run shock hubs on the 16' 7460. what the difference is i don't know, it seems to catch things the smaller mower never does. also i don't know if the things that shear the shock hubs would actually hurt the mower. i have sheared a number of shock hubs but have never hurt the mower with nonshock hubs. they have mowed the same fields and the 10' cutter bar has never been apart. the 16 on the other hand has been apart once in three years. in my opinion i would do what i felt the safest with.


----------



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

I appreciate the advice. I do have some rocks and hills that may do some damage if I'm not careful. I would rather be safe than sorry. And I will probably get the kit from New Holland.


----------

